# Jozi Vape Meet 05-04-2014 Highlights!



## Stroodlepuff

So I have been meaning to do this post since yesterday but have only really sat down to do it now 

On behalf of Vape King and The rest of the team Ecigs SA admins and mods I would just like to say a huge thank you to everyone who attended, we had a total head count of 43 people which is double the last ones turnout! Alibi was very accommodating (And im sure very happy by the amount of money we all spent).

There was loads of laughter going around and alot of coiling and vape gear showcasing going on!

Here are a few of the highlights from my side  Feel free to post your own here:


Finally getting to meet some members who have been around and made an impact on the forum which i had not met before


Seeing @Melinda and @Derick without the kids letting their hair down for a change (Insert tequila!!!)

While we're on the topic of shots - @Gizmo and @Silver having Blowjobs and discussing the creaminess - hilarious!


On the spot stinky converting!!!! (There was a table next to us with a guy smoking and all of a sudden he was bombarded by a few members overwhelming him with advice and showing him all sorts of different vaping toys) It was absolutely classic!!! (Just an update on this - I got an email from him this morning asking a few questions - I think it worked!!)


The turnout was most deifinately a huge highlight! Seeing how many people come to the meet and enjoy it makes me smile every single time! Here's to the next one being at least 60 members!


The cloud competition - seeing the effort people put in and seeing the clouds being made was an awesome part of the event, well done to all our contestants and a big well done to our three winners - originally there was going to be only one prize but at the last minute we decided to do a first, second and third due to the fact that we could not actually decide!


Our middle of the road photo - we could not do a group photo inside as last time as there were just too many of us - so the Joburg Ecigssa Family resorted to taking a group shot in the middle of the road of the parking lot 
A huge thank you also goes out to @Frenzy for being the photographer and to @devdev and @Silver for the name tags!

Here's to Joburg! Cape Town you're up next - this is going to be a tough one to beat 

Post your favorite moments here if you have not already done so elsewhere! Lets see what part each on of us enjoyed the most!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

I really enjoyed the late night group - @Smokyg, @Frenzy, @Rowan Francis, @johan, @Silver and myself checking out the taste box, and discussing life, jols in the olden days, a bit of vaping, alcohol, work, and general reminiscing.

Overall the top quality folks all around really did make this event super special

Though I must mention, possible fine for Giz and Stroodle for fading so early - however we will let you off the hook for all the busy activity before and during the meet. I forget that the meet for me is play time, for you its customer time as well.

@Smokyg thank you for being the go to guy for instant rewicking, but where is the review on the Xgun? And @SVS1000 where is the Aqua review?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Sounds like you guys had a LOT of fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Next one should be booked at ELLIS PARK I think

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> I really enjoyed the late night group - @Smokyg, @Frenzy, @Rowan Francis, @johan, @Silver and myself checking out the taste box, and discussing life, jols in the olden days, a bit of vaping, alcohol, work, and general reminiscing.
> 
> Overall the top quality folks all around really did make this event super special
> 
> Though I must mention, possible fine for Giz and Stroodle for fading so early - however we will let you off the hook for all the busy activity before and during the meet. I forget that the meet for me is play time, for you its customer time as well.
> 
> @Smokyg thank you for being the go to guy for instant rewicking, but where is the review on the Xgun? And @SVS1000 where is the Aqua review?



We faded early but I did make sure you never left your vape stand behind before I went - should that not excuse us as a pardon? Lol we would have probably stayed later but Giz's daughter woke us up at 5 after a night of very little sleep so we were both absolutely finished! Next time we will be last to leave again though 

And I agree - where are the reviews guys! And the pics of your new toys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000

Hi... Im back, my adsl was kaput. I will do an Aqua review very soon.
Thanks to everybody that was at the vapemeet, it was a lot of fun.
A very big thank you to VapeKing for the prizes of the cloud comp

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

sounds like fun guys!

great get together. no pics?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Too much fun! and too much editing to be done by the photographers! after all, its a decent forum and they can not post the real "raw" photos here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

We want to see the pics as they are!  no editing hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

FOMO! Fml

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

I only did minor retouching on the photo's. So no fake vapour  hehe. I will be posting the photo's tonight. Photographers never ever show their RAW images to anyone!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Frenzy

Stroodlepuff said:


> So I have been meaning to do this post since yesterday but have only really sat down to do it now
> 
> On behalf of Vape King and The rest of the team Ecigs SA admins and mods I would just like to say a huge thank you to everyone who attended, we had a total head count of 43 people which is double the last ones turnout! Alibi was very accommodating (And im sure very happy by the amount of money we all spent).
> 
> There was loads of laughter going around and alot of coiling and vape gear showcasing going on!
> 
> Here are a few of the highlights from my side  Feel free to post your own here:
> 
> 
> Finally getting to meet some members who have been around and made an impact on the forum which i had not met before
> 
> 
> Seeing @Melinda and @Derick without the kids letting their hair down for a change (Insert tequila!!!)
> 
> While we're on the topic of shots - @Gizmo and @Silver having Blowjobs and discussing the creaminess - hilarious!
> 
> 
> On the spot stinky converting!!!! (There was a table next to us with a guy smoking and all of a sudden he was bombarded by a few members overwhelming him with advice and showing him all sorts of different vaping toys) It was absolutely classic!!! (Just an update on this - I got an email from him this morning asking a few questions - I think it worked!!)
> 
> 
> The turnout was most deifinately a huge highlight! Seeing how many people come to the meet and enjoy it makes me smile every single time! Here's to the next one being at least 60 members!
> 
> 
> The cloud competition - seeing the effort people put in and seeing the clouds being made was an awesome part of the event, well done to all our contestants and a big well done to our three winners - originally there was going to be only one prize but at the last minute we decided to do a first, second and third due to the fact that we could not actually decide!
> 
> 
> Our middle of the road photo - we could not do a group photo inside as last time as there were just too many of us - so the Joburg Ecigssa Family resorted to taking a group shot in the middle of the road of the parking lot
> A huge thank you also goes out to @Frenzy for being the photographer and to @devdev and @Silver for the name tags!
> 
> Here's to Joburg! Cape Town you're up next - this is going to be a tough one to beat
> 
> Post your favorite moments here if you have not already done so elsewhere! Lets see what part each on of us enjoyed the most!


 It's only a pleasure capturing the wonderful vaping moments  Vape Pictures are awesome!! Really had a blast  For some reason at every vape meet something has to go wrong with my vape and then afterwards it is fixed and working


----------



## johan

Frenzy said:


> I only did minor retouching on the photo's. So no fake vapour  hehe. I will be posting the photo's tonight. Photographers never ever show their RAW images to anyone!!



Thanks Frenzy - sure you got all my wrinkles & eye bags totally out with photoshop?


----------



## devdev

100% @Frenzy - Would give half my vape gear to see some of the pro's in camera shots before processing.

Whenever I speak to one they always claim that it came out of the camera like that. Yeah sure, plus a lot of RAW processing, some dodge and burn, levels, curves, various expensive plugins and some sharpening. But yeah, came straight out of the camera like that, I am sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

johan said:


> Thanks Frenzy - sure you got all my wrinkles & eye bags totally out with photoshop?


 haha no we believe in natural beauty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

devdev said:


> 100% @Frenzy - Would give half my vape gear to see some of the pro's in camera shots before processing.
> 
> Whenever I speak to one they always claim that it came out of the camera like that. Yeah sure, plus a lot of RAW processing, some dodge and burn, levels, curves, various expensive plugins and some sharpening. But yeah, came straight out of the camera like that, I am sure.


 hahaha. Unfortinately no picture is perfect straight out of the camera. Although if you have the right equipment you can definately get very very close to the perfect RAW picture. Most images do need some colour correction and some contrast  then they look way better already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Frenzy said:


> haha no we believe in natural beauty



Ow my goodness, you gona show all my wrinkles


----------



## Frenzy

annemarievdh said:


> Ow my goodness, you gona show all my wrinkles


They represent experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Frenzy said:


> They represent experience



what experience exactly?


----------



## Frenzy

annemarievdh said:


> what experience exactly?


 Life experience  We should all have less wrinkles now because we are no longer sucking on a stinkie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Ooo! I like this: @johan = natural beauty & @annemarievdh = experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Just wanted to say a special thank you to @Frenzy for the wonderful photos!

You did a superb job. The photos are great. 

Thanks for your efforts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Frenzy

Silver said:


> Just wanted to say a special thank you to @Frenzy for the wonderful photos!
> 
> You did a superb job. The photos are great.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts


 Its only a pleasure  Glad you like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Frenzy said:


> Its only a pleasure  Glad you like them



+1 Thank you for all your efforts, the pictures look great


----------

